

Blippy Reborn - GIF's on your iPhone - ericwu01
http://allthingsd.com/20131114/new-blippy-mobile-app-will-help-you-find-the-perfect-reaction-gif/

======
akitchell
Slick tool --

Definitely amplifies the ability of anyone to create novel GIFs to share with
friends.

Something tells me there is a pretty big audience for this tool. I dig it!

------
fragmede
Animated GIF are the worse-is-better solution of moving images, yet I can't
argue with their popularity.

~~~
dksf
what are the main problems with animated GIFs in your mind? for us being
playable in just about every context on the web/mobile was really important

~~~
spinlockmusic
One problem that I can think of is that the palette for each frame is
restricted to 255 colors. That being said, there really isn't any other
widely-supported option at this point :-).

I like the app concept! Nice work!

~~~
abhayv
Blippy co-founder here. Yes, GIF is a really old format. We have to work a lot
on optimizing for performance. Surprising that it is the only popular one that
allowed any animation. Others like Animated PNG did not take off.

------
brianbreslin
My first thought was "what do automated sharing of purchases have to do with
animated GIFs?"

~~~
dksf
hahaha... well, they're both silly ideas? :)

------
dksf
We're really excited to bring GIFs to the iPhone!

